# Does the BFD



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

A 1124 is on it's way. I do have a RS analog meter. After reading a help file it sounds like you can calibrate your db meter with REW. My question is: Does the BFD fix the errors of the RS meter? If not then the ECM 8000 microphone would be much more accuate, wouldn't it?

If it doesn't fix the RS so it is accurate then why use it? The Rat Shack meter is way off. Even with the calibration numbers I doubt it's more than plus/minus 3-4db accurate due to manufacturing variables.

Thanks


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

You can use the calibration files for the RS meter with REW. It'll get you as close as you are going to get. You are right that the EMC8000 mic is better. However, you can get well within the ballpark with the RS meter. Try it out and see how it goes. Another option is the Galaxy meter. 

Good luck.


----------



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks. I will do that. I'm sure there's a nasty peak with the sub I just built so if the meter agrees and my ears agree then I should be pretty good. I'll probably still get the Behringer.


----------

